# Extreme Edge Kayak Fishing Tournament in Galveston



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

May 21st - This is the 2nd in a 6 part series. This one is being hosted by Fishing Tackle Unlimited and is part of the Shimano Fishing Tour.

For more info see: www.extremeedgefishing.com


----------

